# 99100 alternative code for medicare pt



## DOVERRED (Oct 7, 2013)

does anyone know the alternative code that can be use in place of 99100 in a medicare case?
if there is one? one of my billers said someone from medicare told her that there is a alternative code you can use in place of 99100  but could not tell her what it was? how ridiculous is that!


----------



## TammyW (Oct 15, 2013)

That is not a code that Medicare pays.   Most all of their covered members are of extreme age.


----------



## hgolfos (Oct 21, 2013)

I agree with TammyW, medicare does not reimburse for extreme age, or any other qualifying circumstance.


----------

